# I�m gonna put the worst beating you've ever seen on him in the UFC - GSP



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

*I’m gonna put the worst beating you've ever seen on him in the UFC - GSP*

‘He’s the most disrespectful human being I’ve ever met, and I’m gonna put the worst beating you’ve ever seen on him in the UFC,’ that’s what Georges St-Pierre said.”

Oh yah...he will most likely destroy Diaz in all five rounds. Cardio and his boxing won't be an issue as GSP will continuously land his takedowns and soften em up with GNP over and over. 

Superbowl weekend!

http://www.ufc.ca/news/Diaz-Gets-GSP-in-February


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Please GSP is gonna tap to strikes, he takes nick down but unfortunately nick keeps getting back up


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow... OWNS seriously how do I get a hold of the drugs that you're getting?

On topic, that's a really different kind of thing for GSP to say. He sounds angry. That could bode extremely badly for Diaz.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I love GSP but he should be honest,

"Eh I'm gonna give you the worst rug burns on your back you've ever seen"


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Wow... OWNS seriously how do I get a hold of the drugs that you're getting?
> 
> On topic, that's a really different kind of thing for GSP to say. He sounds angry. That could bode extremely badly for Diaz.


Go to a young gentleman in your local alleyway.

Diaz won't be smothered with the calibur of guard he has and his great cardio.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

I dare GSP to be violent. I used to love GSP until he got knocked and became a shadow of himself. I dare GSP to be an exciting fighter again. As a fan of my local boy Diaz I would have no bad feelings if it took his crazy $hit to bring back a GSP that doesnt fight like a b!tch. I wouldnt complain at all.

But GSP is a b!tch and there is no way he comes to deal with Diaz. He may win but to be honest...GSP is some nice white guy from Canada. He doesnt have a clue about what a place like out here is and what kind of person it takes to survive in it. He has a better chance of learning to talk spaceman talk than he does putting a violent beating on Diaz. Hes just to soft.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

You think instead of rug burns he'll go for the purple nerple submission?

GSP better be careful or else Ceasar Gracie might get together and give him a gang land style awful waffle.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He might massage Diaz to death " mmm vaseline I am not ermpressed with your performance , quit struggling nick and relax "


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Please GSP is gonna tap to strikes, he takes nick down but unfortunately nick keeps getting back up


Every single ******* fight GSP has, some ******* clown says how he will get his ass kicked and why and you know what it never ever happens.

This will not be any different. Your just the il use the word "guy" thats doing it this time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Every single ******* fight GSP has some ******* clown says how he will get his ass kicked and why and you know what it never ever happens.
> 
> This will not be any different. Your just the il use the word "guy" thats doing it this time.


Name me the last well rounded fighter GSP has faced.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Penn was a much tougher fight for Diaz than GSP style wise. Diaz has a much better chance at beating GSP than I had imagined.

As for GSP giving him a bad beating, I don't think so.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Penn was a much tougher fight for Diaz than GSP style wise. Diaz has a much better chance at beating GSP than I had imagined.
> 
> As for GSP giving him a bad beating, I don't think so.


GSP is a complete different beast from Nick Diaz. Dont kid yourself and buy into the idea that Diaz has anything more then a punchers chance.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> GSP is a complete different beast from Nick Diaz. Dont kid yourself and buy into the idea that Diaz has anything more then a punchers chance.


I actaully had Diaz giving GSP a run for his money before the Penn fight tonight.

Diaz is a better striker, on the ground Diaz is on a higher level, he has the cardio to not only keep up with GSP, but to pressure GSP. 

The "on paper" advantages for GSP is his wrestling, that's pretty much it. His cardio won't be a factor, he isn't as good of a striker, and most importantly, if he did take him down, he's in the guard of someone with a much higher, much more quality BJJ game.

It's a tough fight for GSP.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M.C said:


> I actaully had Diaz giving GSP a run for his money before the Penn fight tonight.
> 
> Diaz is a better striker, on the ground Diaz is on a higher level, he has the cardio to not only keep up with GSP, but to pressure GSP.
> 
> ...


This. The only way GSP wins is wrasslin and everytime GSP goes for the takedown Nick will get right back up or he will get a kimura grip which will frighten GSP and a sweep or stand up will happen, maybe a sub but that is probably wishful thinking, last time I checked Shields had no stand up yet he fared well with GSP and even bloodied him and won a round off him, same with fitch he has no stand up so he isn't well rounded, same with kos, then you have alves and penn, alves has decent stand up but no grappling game, bj has both but unfortunately his ground game is defensive, and don't get me started on dan hardy, oh and he finished none of them.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> This. The only way GSP wins is wrasslin and everytime GSP goes for the takedown Nick will get right back up or he will get a kimura grip which will frighten GSP and a sweep or stand up will happen, maybe a sub but that is probably wishful thinking, last time I checked Shields had no stand up yet he fared well with GSP and even bloodied him and won a round off him, same with fitch he has no stand up so he isn't well rounded, same with kos, then you have alves and penn, alves has decent stand up but no grappling game, bj has both but unfortunately his ground game is defensive, and don't get me started on dan hardy, oh and he finished none of them.


I wouldn't say that GSP wins "only" with wrestling. GSP is an amazing fighter and is a master of point fighting.

I'm going by "on paper" advantages/disadvantages. When the fight starts, who knows what will happen, but "on paper" Diaz has more ways to win, and has the advantage stylistically.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M.C said:


> I wouldn't say that GSP wins "only" with wrestling. GSP is an amazing fighter and is a master of point fighting.
> 
> I'm going by "on paper" advantages/disadvantages. When the fight starts, who knows what will happen, but "on paper" Diaz has more ways to win, and has the advantage stylistically.


Well I will call it right here right now the only way GSP wins other than by a decision maybe is if the stupid doctor calls another cut stoppage like his fight with noons that was wrongfully stopped and Diaz should be on a 16 fight win streak instead of 11


----------



## boxingandmma (Oct 17, 2010)

Diaz will look worse then KOScheck when Gsp gets finished


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The difference between GSP's Wrestling and Diaz's is FAR greater than the difference between GSP's BJJ and Nicks BJJ.

Striking wise Diaz has the edge with his hands, but GSP is far more diverse. 

I think Nick can give GSP a few problems during the fight, but I have GSP battering him for 5 rounds or maybe a late TKO/stoppage due to cuts.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

John8204 said:


> I love GSP but he should be honest,
> 
> "Eh I'm gonna give you the worst rug burns on your back you've ever seen"


where do people get this idea, have you watched GSP last 2 ? koscheck was beaten standing up, and so was shields

I actually think that GSP is more entertaining when he wrestle than when he strikes

either way

as said in another post

Diaz beat BJ by decision
GSP beat a better BJ by making him quit on the stool

Diaz and pretty much no one else didn't get BJ down (the few times he tried)GSP got him down at will.

don't get me wrong, Diaz did an amazing fight yesterday, as much as I hate to admit it, I'm not blind nor idiot, the dude definitely showed he was amongst the bests WW actually on the planet and a completely legitimate contender.

that said, GSP would have not one, but two camps dedicated to Diaz.

GSP will come with something that BJ didn't bother to bring with yesterday: a gameplan, and a solid one.

BJ's a legend but people are blinded by the relative "bore" of GSP fights and don't realize how good he actually is.

if Diaz beats GSP, which in my opinion is highly unlikely, more power to him.

everyone could see yesterday that BJ had the tools to beat nick, but not the discipline and basically no gameplan nor cardio. GSP is better than BJ, always was, technically, and he's much more disciplined and also has cardio for days.

when you watch the BJ fight you can tell BJ threw his gameplan out of the window to scrap, and Diaz, despite what he said beforehand, had a gameplan and executed it perfectly. BJ didn't bother with the body shots, didn't work for his position standing up, he clearly underestimated Nick and paid the price for it. GSP won't make that mistake, he'll come with a gameplan


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hadoq said:


> where do people get this idea, have you watched GSP last 2 ? koscheck was beaten standing up, and so was shields
> 
> I actually think that GSP is more entertaining when he wrestle than when he strikes
> 
> ...


Actually you are wrong GSP did not get BJ down at will in either fight, in the first round of the 2nd fight he got him down maybe 2/5 times and like I said Diaz won't be laye don he will keep getting back up and lets not forget how petrified GSP was of shields' average guard, penn has very good top control fitch didn't get him off him when he was on top and yet diaz got him off and this was 1st round too. Another thing is this was 70% nick, he had no sparring partners, andre ward is training for a megafight with carl froch, and he had a lack of motivation since he wan't fighting GSP for the title and BJ is his good friend. You will see come superbowl weekend.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> I actaully had Diaz giving GSP a run for his money before the Penn fight tonight.
> 
> Diaz is a better striker, on the ground Diaz is on a higher level, he has the cardio to not only keep up with GSP, but to pressure GSP.
> 
> ...


Most people are supposed to have better striking then GSP but for some reason GSP outstrikes them. 

Alves,Kos,Hardy,BJ

GSP will hold his own in the standup and when he feels like it he WILL take Diaz down. Diaz isnt powerfull enough or explosive to get up from under GSP.

I will bet my EAR that GSP wins. Il make a bet with whoever wants that the loser has to make a video cutting his ear off.!!! 

Joking... or am i??


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh no...I feel bad for Diaz, he's going to be smothered to death and will have the worst matburn a fighter EVER had. :confused05:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

And im so annoyed of these arguments "Well when has GSP ever fought anybody like *Fill Blank*"

That damn statement is used every damn time.

You know what??

WHO CARES.! Because that doesnt decide the winner. GSPs skillest is what decides the winner. And GSP is a better mma fighter then Diaz is, *plain and simple*.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll cred bet when the time comes, it's too early now, i'll do some for leben-munoz, hendo-shogun and ebersole-macdonald cred bets if anyones game.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I'll cred bet when the time comes, it's too early now, i'll do some for leben-munoz, hendo-shogun and ebersole-macdonald cred bets if anyones game.


Il hold you to that OWNS!! lets do a ALL Cred bet?

However much i have at that time, you match it. Deal?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Il hold you to that OWNS!! lets do a ALL Cred bet?
> 
> However much i have at that time, you match it. Deal?


Agreed I just did the very same bet against Kry and Toxic and went all in and won a handsome mil and some more.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Agreed I just did the very same bet against Kry and Toxic and went all in and won a handsome mil and some more.


Yeah well i saw their picks and EHHHHHHH.....


This one you wont win.


GSP just might be the safest bet in all of MMA.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah well i saw their picks and EHHHHHHH.....
> 
> 
> This one you wont win.
> ...


We'll see but for now i'm done with this talk because I don't like talking about fights ages away like sonnen-silva II i'd rather challenge people to bet against me for munoz-leben


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> We'll see but for now i'm done with this talk because I don't like talking about fights ages away like sonnen-silva II i'd rather challenge people to bet against me for munoz-leben


One more thing.


"When has GSP fought anyone with JJ skills like Shields?"

"When has GSP fought anyone who could stuff his shots like KOS?"

"When has GSP fought anyone that can outstrike him and is strong like Alves?"

I hear it every single time.

And you wanna know when GSP has fought anyone as well rounded as Diaz???

His name is Jon Fitch. The second best WW in the damn planet and a fighter that is MORE wellrounded then Diaz. Jon Fitch isnt superb at anything but is good at everything. You might say he is the poster boy for being well rounded.

Diaz on the other hand lacks power and Wrestling. That doesnt make him well rounded.


Just saying.


Peace my dude.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Most people are supposed to have better striking then GSP but for some reason GSP outstrikes them.
> 
> Alves,Kos,Hardy,BJ
> 
> ...


You honestly think GSP would take Diaz down? GSP wouldn't even take Shields down because he was afraid of his ground game, much less Diaz.

Diaz's ground game is better than GSP's. His striking is also better, and his cardio is also on GSP's level if not higher.

As for better strikers, Kos and Hardy were never better strikers, both are one-dimensional strikers with some power. There was not much striking in the Penn fight. There were only a few exchanges and Penn was worried about the TD a lot, same with Alves.

The thing is, Diaz isn't afraid of the takedown. Let GSP take him down, and let GSP get subbed. Let GSP keep it standing, let GSP get out-boxed and out-striked. Diaz has advantages over GSP in most areas on paper.

As I explained to OWNS, on paper and actaul fight are two different things, however, "on paper" is what one must go by during pre-fight discussion, as that's all you have - advantages/disadvantages in their styles.

In this case, Diaz has the better ground game, the better striking, same or more cardio, a tough chin, lots of heart, and a pressure that so far no one has ever been able to handle.

I'm not making a prediction of who will win, I'm saying on paper Diaz has the advantage.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> One more thing.
> 
> 
> "When has GSP fought anyone with JJ skills like Shields?"
> ...


OK last word, fitch has no standup so theres some clunks there peace


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> OK last word, fitch has no standup so theres some clunks there peace


He doesnt have great standup but he isnt that bad at it.

He is average. 

He is a better striker then Diaz is a wrestler.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well the last time GSP was truly angry, Matt Serra got his body knee'd to kingdom come... And that's the GSP that everybody misses - I hope we'll see him again.

I think GSP takes this, I just hope it's angry GSP


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The build up to the fight is going to be unreal, could you imagine all the face offs and whatnot between these two. How's GSP going to react to a confrontial Diaz.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

I just had to chime in with a big HAHAHAHAHAHHAH at the people who think Diaz has better boxing than GSP. When has GSP's jab not been a HUGE factor in any of his fights?

Sorry Diaz fans but youre about to see the difference between a good brawler and a great technical striker. The ONLY chance Diaz has in a fight against GSP is his BJJ (and no he doesnt have a punchers chance, not enough power). I dare Diaz to do his usual routine and take 3 GSP jabs for every one punch he lands. BJ didnt have the cardio for it, but GSP does.

Diaz won a fight against a Penn who was on his way out, good for him. He will not come close to a win against GSP. And suggesting that Diaz vs Silva would also be a great fight? I cant even laugh hard enough to express how silly that is, my head might fall off.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Who has the height/reach advantage between these two?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Funny thread and I'd like to say what a smooth transition from Diaz/Penn to Diaz/GSP.

I hope GSP is being sincere and really is angry and wants to put on a beat down.

That's actually Nicks best chance at winning. If GSP plays safe and smart he can win the MMA match. If he comes to fight..... we all win.

GSP always plays either up or down according to his opponents weakness. I'll be very interested to see which way he sees Nicks weakness.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Beat Nick up?!!! Georges, you couldn't put a single damn bruise on Dan Hardy's face you greasing *****.

I hope Nick wipes the floor with Georges and makes him tap to strikes.

My inner GSP hatred has been unleashed again.

If there is any justice in this fight game, the real fighter will win this fight.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Funny thread and I'd like to say what a smooth transition from Diaz/Penn to Diaz/GSP.
> 
> I hope GSP is being sincere and really is angry and wants to put on a beat down.
> 
> ...


IMO GSP will be mixing it up. He will go with the jab and leg kicks as the main attacks, only because Diaz has good ground defense. However I would be willing to bet he takes Diaz to the ground at least a couple times to keep him on his toes.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

GSP puts beatings on the guys he views as threats(BJ, Serra, Fitch, Alves) and coasts against the ones he doesn't. He will do actual GNP against Nick and mess him up but won't get the finish because he doesn't use his kicks standing anymore. Good kicks will destroy Nick standing you can't press forward like that eating leg kicks with your feet planted and side kicks/push kicks would keep him out of punching range. He is also very vulnerable to head kicks just because of how much he throws and the fact that he doesn't move his head.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Beat Nick up?!!! Georges, you couldn't put a single damn bruise on Dan Hardy's face you greasing *****.
> 
> I hope Nick wipes the floor with Georges and makes him tap to strikes.
> 
> ...


I have GSP tapping to strikes after millions of body shots and head shot combos


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, Christ... these threads are going to be as bad as the Silva/Sonnen ones 

Here's to discrediting professional fighters. Calling them bitches, thugs, and what-not. Classy, lads.

Both men are amazing athletes and tremendously well rounded mixed martial artists. Both are hungry to be the best, and both will bring their top game come fight night. Each man poses several challenges that the other will have to deal with, and indeed, this fight is a 'give me' for neither. I truly am looking forward to it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Oh, Christ... these threads are going to be as bad as the Silva/Sonnen ones
> 
> Here's to discrediting professional fighters. Calling them bitches, thugs, and what-not. Classy, lads.
> 
> Both men are amazing athletes and tremendously well rounded mixed martial artists. Both are hungry to be the best, and both will bring their top game come fight night. Each man poses several challenges that the other will have to deal with, and indeed, this fight is a 'give me' for neither. I truly am looking forward to it.


I agree with the bottom portion.

The top... im a bit iffy on.

Why would being a tremendous athlete give you a free pass from being a thug or w/e else?? If someone acts like a thug then they get called a thug whether they are athletes or not. I see nothing wrong with that. Bitch on the other hand does not make sense because its hard to be a fighter and be a bitch at the same time. :confused02:
Seems to contradict itself is all im sayinnn..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

cursedbat said:


> But GSP is a b!tch and there is no way he comes to deal with Diaz. He may win but to be honest...GSP is some nice white guy from Canada. He doesnt have a clue about what a place like out here is and what kind of person it takes to survive in it.


And I have to add that this is ignorance at a very high level. White individuals from Canada don't know what it is to grow up on hardship? White people from Canada don't know what it's like to lead a rough life in a tough neighbourhood? 

Racist, ignorant twat. You'll be lucky if I don't have your dumbass banned.

Edit - Sideways... I'm a fight fan. Hence, I tend to focus on these individuals as fighters. When it comes to MMA, both men are the real deal. I fully admit that Nick has 'Stockton Syndrome', but his attitude outside of the cage concerns me not. He's willing to die in the Octagon if it means giving his all, and people need concentrate on that, rather than on his choice of words in interviews, Youtube videos, and so on. That is one issue I've always had with celebrity focus, and it's typically poor in America - people become less concerned about the performer, and more concerned about the human being. As someone completely disinterested in the lives of celebrities, it's really no one's business how Nick Diaz speaks... how he fights is what we should be concerned with. That is what we should focus on. I felt the same about Tiger Woods. His golfing is what should be on peoples' minds - not who he sleeps with at night. 

Nick Diaz may be a bit of a street tough, but I opt to focus on his in-cage performances. That's the only aspect of Nick Diaz I'm concerned with, and I wish more fans could adopt that attitude.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Two unsanctioned brawls in the cage against guys he wasn't even fighting that night and attacking a guy in the hospital makes you a major douchebag(bitch and thug also applicable).


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

An angry pissed off GSP who wants to prove a point is one scary son of a bitch!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

At least he has abandoned his "I'm going to finish him" quote.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Two unsanctioned brawls in the cage against guys he wasn't even fighting that night and attacking a guy in the hospital makes you a major douchebag(bitch and thug also applicable).


As I said, I don't deny he has his issues, but my major concern is how he performs in the cage. As a fight fan, Diaz always makes me happy. That really is where my interest ends.

I also wonder how often Diaz is 'coaxed' into acting like he does. After he won last night, you could hear his cornermen yelling, 'Call out that mother-fukcer, Georges!' - and it obviously had an impact on Nick. Sometimes it's about surrounding yourself with the right people.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> As I said, I don't deny he has his issues, but my major concern is how he performs in the cage. As a fight fan, Diaz always makes me happy. That really is where my interest ends.
> 
> I also wonder how often Diaz is 'coaxed' into acting like he does. After he won last night, you could hear his cornermen yelling, 'Call out that mother-fukcer, Georges!' - and it obviously had an impact on Nick. Sometimes it's about surrounding yourself with the right people.


Him being a douchebag obviously doesn't have anything to do with his skills. I haven't read all of this thread so I don't know why someone would be claiming that. 

The biggest issue I have with Diaz is the following.
1. Says he will fight any MW.
2. Jumps Mayhem in the cage.
3. Refuses to fight Mayhem at MW. 
4. Calls out a LW and gets a gift decision.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emotions have no place in the cage and so many posters on here are so wrong when they say fighters are more dangerous when they are 'angry'. Rarely do you see a fighter actually angry on fight night, if GSP fights Diaz pissed off, he is going to get tooled. Fighters' dislike for one another leading up to the fight is something you cannot form a prediction on, it means nothing.

Having said that, a little bit of fire in GSP's belly may be a good thing because IMO he has to really want to win this in order to win. GSP is a points fighter who makes guys do the whole 25, Diaz is an extremely tough killer who can fight hard for 25 quite comfortably but does not need that amount of time to win.

I like Diaz by 4th round (T)KO.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Please GSP is gonna tap to strikes, he takes nick down but unfortunately nick keeps getting back up


Ya that sure has happened to every real wrestler he's faced right? LOL Get over it, Diaz's BJJ blows and when he faces a real wrestler he turtles up


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

K R Y said:


> The difference between GSP's Wrestling and Diaz's is FAR greater than the difference between GSP's BJJ and Nicks BJJ.
> 
> Striking wise Diaz has the edge with his hands, but GSP is far more diverse.
> 
> I think Nick can give GSP a few problems during the fight, but I have GSP battering him for 5 rounds or maybe a late TKO/stoppage due to cuts.


Exactly what I'm thinking. No disrespect to Diaz but the gaps in levels between his wrestling and GSP's is going to be the story of this fight.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think its too close to call and whoever forces the other into their style of fight will win. But I can't see any way in hell that GSP will stand with Nick, that would just be stupid. If GSP win's it'll be a lay and pray grind out.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> Well the last time GSP was truly angry, Matt Serra got his body knee'd to kingdom come... And that's the GSP that everybody misses - I hope we'll see him again.
> 
> I think GSP takes this, I just hope it's angry GSP


You're right. This is the last time we saw the real GSP. I truly miss his real personality. Ever since he beat Serra he has changed his persona since being in the lime light. 

It's almost as if GSP has changed the way he talks and acts to try and be what he perceives that the public wants him to be- a mild mannered, stand-up guy that's a great role model for children and an ambassador for the sport.

These are all great qualities that he's showed but to some degree I think he has been putting on a front.

I want to see the GSP that isn't afraid to talk smack. Most of all I want to see the GSP that wasn't afraid to take risks like when he was steam rolling through the likes of Hieron, Parisyan, Mayhem Miller, Trigg and Sherk.


I want to see the guy that I fell in love with watching 7 years ago who had NOTHING to lose, everything to gain and SOMETHING to prove.

I applaud Diaz for talking shit after the fight because I think that spark has ignited a fire that we haven't seen burn since 2008.

Would the real GSP please stand up?


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Ryan1522 said:


> You're right. This is the last time we saw the real GSP. I truly miss his real personality. Ever since he beat Serra he has changed his persona since being in the lime light.
> 
> It's almost as if GSP has changed the way he talks and acts to try and be what he perceives that the public wants him to be- a mild mannered, stand-up guy that's a great role model for children and an ambassador for the sport.
> 
> ...



I really hope this is the case. I dont think GSP has to worry about getting ko'd so maybe he will let his hands and feet go like the pre Serra GSP. Time will tell.
Since diaz has an UFC fight behind him maybe he will play the game and this will happen without any issues.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

The power in GSP's forward moving jab will tear up Diaz's face and set up the takedown. GSP via decision with Diaz's scar tissue making for good PPV.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

K R Y said:


> The difference between GSP's Wrestling and Diaz's is FAR greater than the difference between GSP's BJJ and Nicks BJJ.
> 
> Striking wise Diaz has the edge with his hands, but GSP is far more diverse.
> 
> I think Nick can give GSP a few problems during the fight, but I have GSP battering him for 5 rounds or maybe a late TKO/stoppage due to cuts.


This, pretty much. 

Again, all credit to Nick Diaz for his performance last night, but GSP chews up guys like him. Diaz won't knock him out, he won't stop his takedown and he won't submit him. He'll lay on his back, eating punches and elbows, getting increasingly frustrated as GSP shucks off his attempts at triangles and armbars, and leave the cage a bloody mess.

And afterward, I hope GSP asks him, "So who's de bitch now?"


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

K R Y said:


> The difference between GSP's Wrestling and Diaz's is FAR greater than the difference between GSP's BJJ and Nicks BJJ.
> 
> Striking wise Diaz has the edge with his hands, but GSP is far more diverse.
> 
> I think Nick can give GSP a few problems during the fight, but I have GSP battering him for 5 rounds or maybe a late TKO/stoppage due to cuts.


Not in my opinion, GSP has solid Bjj ill give you that but his Bjj is not even close to Nicks and the issue is it wont matter because GSP wont go for a sub period, I mean if he rocks Nick with something and jumps on him fine but he's not going to sit in Nicks guard and fish for subs because if he did it would end up with Nick taking advantage of opportunity's that are a part of defending submissions and make no mistake Nick can tap GSP.

He cant stand with Nick and win so it looks to me like a fight for control and position and I think GSP can very will win this fight but not on the feet and not by being aggressive on the ground, all that will do is lead to Nick locking something up.

IMO he has to just hold nick down and defend the sub attempts as they come wile doing just enough to keep the ref from standing them up. Im not saying GSP cant stop Diaz Im just saying the odds are very long that he will be able to give him any kind of beating on the feet and he's not going to KO nick on the ground or beat him up bad, Nick is too good at grappling to be controlled for five rounds.

My Guess is that GSP has his fare share of close calls on the ground and ends up winning a less than exciting decision but the fight will be standing enough to make it exciting I hope.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Not in my opinion, GSP has solid Bjj ill give you that but his Bjj is not even close to Nicks and the issue is it wont matter because GSP wont go for a sub period, I mean if he rocks Nick with something and jumps on him fine but he's not going to sit in Nicks guard and fish for subs because if he did it would end up with Nick taking advantage of opportunity's that are a part of defending submissions and make no mistake Nick can tap GSP.
> 
> He cant stand with Nick and win so it looks to me like a fight for control and position and I think GSP can very will win this fight but not on the feet and not by being aggressive on the ground, all that will do is lead to Nick locking something up.
> 
> ...


He has better than solid, he has a black belt himself. It may not be on Diaz's Black Belt level but it's better than good. Diaz's wrestling on the other hand is nearly non existent. 

GSP's wrestling combined with his BJJ will nullify Diaz's offensive guard. I never said GSP would sub him, that's not all BJJ is. It's creating space and control. And with his wrestling ability I think it'll be more than enough to stop Nick from creating enough space to threaten from his back.

Diaz also cuts easier than nearly anyone else in MMA, GSP lands...A LOT. TKO due to cuts has happened to Diaz in the past, and if anyone can cut him up enough for that to happen again it's GSP. I also don't think if GSP does TKO him (not due to cuts) it will be because he has rocked Diaz. It will be because Diaz can't intelligently defend himself.

Cardio will be a factor for neither, GSP can go five exhausting rounds as well as Diaz can.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

K R Y said:


> He has better than solid, he has a black belt himself. It may not be on Diaz's Black Belt level but it's better than good. *Diaz's wrestling on the other hand is nearly non existent. *
> 
> GSP's wrestling combined with his BJJ will nullify Diaz's offensive guard. I never said GSP would sub him, that's not all BJJ is. It's creating space and control. And with his wrestling ability I think it'll be more than enough to stop Nick from creating enough space to threaten from his back.
> 
> ...


To be fair, I think Nick Diaz proved last night that his wrestling isn't actually half as bad as people make out. In BJ's previous fight, he out wrestled apparently one of the best wrestlers in the division for two rounds.

BJ has a fantastic take down/take down defense ratio and actually has very good wrestling. For periods in the fight last night, it was actually Nick who was controlling BJ against the fence and wearing him down, plus he stopped a couple of BJ's shots.

I was also extremely impressed with how well Nick shrugged off BJ's back mount. Can any one think of another fighter that has shrugged off BJ's back mount as quickly and as effectively as Nick did last night? Last night proved that Nick Diaz is an all around elite level grappler and does have some wrestling skills.

GSP is not safe on the feet and he is not safe on the ground. I rate GSP's BJJ as good, but nothing more. It's kind of embarrassing that he spent an entire training camp on BJJ and submissions for the Dan Hardy fight, but couldn't lock up a sub in 5 rounds. Where as Chris Lytle on the other hand, slaps on a choke within ten seconds of Dan Hardy hitting the mat. Nick Diaz has a huge advantage in the BJJ department and I feel a huge advantage on the feet.

I also think Nick has the mentality and fighting spirit to break GSP. I've always felt that GSP is a mentally weak fighter and that his recent overly cautious fighting style will be his undoing in the end. There isn't a better opponent I can think of that can break GSP in that octagon and make him wilt under pressure.

Nick Diaz will break GSP.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

osmium said:


> GSP puts beatings on the guys he views as threats(BJ, Serra, Fitch, Alves) and coasts against the ones he doesn't. He will do actual GNP against Nick and mess him up but won't get the finish because he doesn't use his kicks standing anymore. Good kicks will destroy Nick standing you can't press forward like that eating leg kicks with your feet planted and side kicks/push kicks would keep him out of punching range. He is also very vulnerable to head kicks just because of how much he throws and the fact that he doesn't move his head.


I think GSP will open up with his kicks again since there's very little threat of a takedown from Diaz. He hasn't been using his kicks as much lately since he's been going up against a bunch of good wrestlers. Against Diaz, he can unload with leg kicks and head kicks and throw in some Anderson Silva style knee stomps.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Name me the last well rounded fighter GSP has faced.


BJ Penn?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

John Fitch, Josh Koscheck, etc. 

The fact that GSP usually beats fighters at their own game renders the whole 'well rounded' argument moot, in my opinion. When you go and outwrestle great wrestlers and out-strike great strikers, you're doing what few champions dare to do. That said, I'm not certain GSP can beat Nick Diaz at his own game. Nick has faced plenty of better, more technical strikers, but he's made so many of them look foolish. And then there's his bottom game. There's so much to this fight that makes it very intriguing. I'll put money on GSP, but I'd also bet he walks away worse for wear.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

To me, GSP has always been coming off as one of the most cool headed guy in MMA. Dont matter how others trash talk him, we alway maintain this composure and stay cool. During TUF, Koscheck trash talk and trying to pick a fight with him throughout but he just remain cool.

For GSP to make this kind of comment tells me he is being real piss off. Hopefully, he does what he say. Put the worst beating on Nick daiz we have ever seen on him in the UFC/Strikeforce or in any other MMA matches. 

I have have no doubt that he is going to win if he impose his prefect "gameplan" and take the match via decision. But it would be really fun to see the "Old" GSP back and destroy Diaz.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Go to a young gentleman in your local alleyway.
> 
> Diaz won't be smothered with the calibur of guard he has and his great cardio.


How will Diaz' cardio help him get up? All Diaz' guard is going to do is make the fight even more boring because it will make it harder for GSP to pass. So instead of seeing a brutal beat down for 5 rounds we will just see a beat down for 5 rounds. GSP isn't going to strike with Nick and without his striking Nick only has a chance at a sub. When was the last time GSP got subbed?

I'd bet my life savings on GSP for this fight. It is tailor made for him to win.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

GSP will take Diaz down and likely win with top control. Diaz won't be particularly hurt at the end of the fight.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

slapstick said:


> Who has the height/reach advantage between these two?


Diaz is two inches taller. Reach is the same. A lot of people seem to be forgetting that Diaz won't have 6" of reach on Georges, as he did on Penn.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Diaz has a slight chance but I highly doubt he'll win against GSP. I don't think Diaz can keep his composure with GSP laying on top of him after 2 rounds.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

GSP is a much better striker than Diaz, period. The speed difference alone come fight time will be enormous.


And no, GSP won't be afraid to take Diaz down. Probably he'll beat him up standing and secure a takedown in the last ~60 seconds of the round.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Diaz has a slight chance but I highly doubt he'll win against GSP. I don't think Diaz can keep his composure with GSP laying on top of him after 2 rounds.


It'll be a five rounder which I think goes in Nick's favor. Not that GSP will necessarily gas (I doubt that) but GSP might be the one to lose his composure in the later rounds.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I actually think GSP will win this fight in the standup. Does anyone watch Diaz fight at all? can't believe people are writing GSP off or how he will win a boring fight. Diaz has so much scar tissue build up around the eyes from all the fights he had, he will be a bloody mess by the end of this fight.

Diaz leads with his head, no joke. His head is stationary and he gets punched a lot for the amount of damage he dishes. GSP will pick him apart with his technical striking, speed and leg kicks, Diaz literally has no head movement. 

This is the perfect match for GSP to get his first finish in a long time and I will be willing to bet all my credits that it ends in a finish.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

GSP will destroy Diaz. Penn out boxed and took Diaz down in the first round. What do you think a guy like GSP would do? Especially since GSP will throw a LOT of head kicks considering there is literally no threat of a TD. GSP's cardio isn't going to go to shit by the second round either.

This is all assuming Diaz can show up to a presser like an adult.

GSP will finish Diaz. Bookmark this post and bring it back up after the fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> GSP will destroy Diaz. Penn out boxed and took Diaz down in the first round. What do you think a guy like GSP would do? Especially since GSP will throw a LOT of head kicks considering there is literally no threat of a TD. GSP's cardio isn't going to go to shit by the second round either.
> 
> This is all assuming Diaz can show up to a presser like an adult.
> 
> GSP will finish Diaz. Bookmark this post and bring it back up after the fight.


sig bet? I won't bet that Diaz will win but I'll bet that GSP doesn't finish him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope Diaz sweeps GSP. I don't even remember when i last saw Rush on his back other than the Fitch fight where he used textbook technique to get back up.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

HexRei said:


> sig bet? I won't bet that Diaz will win but I'll bet that GSP doesn't finish him.


More than willing :thumb02:

Just remind me closer to the fight so I don't make one with anyone else.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

HexRei said:


> GSP will take Diaz down and likely win with top control. Diaz won't be particularly hurt at the end of the fight.


...Sounds like a good gameplan for GSP to win but he wanted nothing to do with Shields on the ground when they fought. I think the same goes for Nick. Diaz has a sick guard and again the Jiu Jitsu gap between GSP & Diaz is a world apart. Nick would force GSP into a stand-up brawl with him. I think all the work in the world with Freddie Roach wouldn't be enough to out box Diaz...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> More than willing :thumb02:
> 
> Just remind me closer to the fight so I don't make one with anyone else.


Will do.



BrutalKO said:


> ...Sounds like a good gameplan for GSP to win but he wanted nothing to do with Shields on the ground when they fought. I think the same goes for Nick. Diaz has a sick guard and again the Jiu Jitsu gap between GSP & Diaz is a world apart. Nick would force GSP into a stand-up brawl with him. I think all the work in the world with Freddie Roach wouldn't be enough to out box Diaz...


Yeah, but that's because Shields' standup is terrible. They're both Cesar Gracie BB's but their strengths and fight styles differ significantly. I think we can agree that GSP would be a fool to stand with Nick, and GSP aint no fool  He'll go with his best chance, which is takedowns to conservative, no-risks top control.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Sousa said:


> Ya that sure has happened to every real wrestler he's faced right? LOL Get over it, Diaz's BJJ blows and when he faces a real wrestler he turtles up


Diaz's BJJ Blows??, damn thats disrespectful to say the least let alone a very stupid statement.

In my opinion people have underestimated Diaz's punching power and he has put good fighters down with strikes.
I think ST pierre has the better chance of winning however to count Diaz out would be daft.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I hope Diaz sweeps GSP. I don't even remember when i last saw Rush on his back other than the Fitch fight where he used textbook technique to get back up.


I think in the last 10 seconds of the first round against Koscheck he was on his back. 


But yep there's not a chance Diaz dictates where this fight happens, it will happen how and where GSP chooses at any given moment.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

People should look up the Diaz/Parisyan fight (Karo grounded Diaz and kept him there for the win)and then consider that GSP is faster, stronger, reach equal to Diaz, better boxer than Karo that's not going to stand in front of Diaz and try to exchange blows or wildly come in swinging, a better dirty boxer, has Mauy Thai skills, is as good or better grappler, better take downs and TDD, has decent combos especially leg kick/punch, better cardio than Karo and at least equal to Diaz (GSP has proven his cardio over and over again in possibly boring, but grueling, 5 rounders, Diaz has one 5 round fight to his record, and that was all stand up boxing .. although I wouldn't expect cardio to be his undoing in any case, but I don't see it as any advantage either.)

Diaz hasn't really fought any well rounded fighters either, mostly boxers who stood in front of him and went toe-to-toe, or ground specialists who didn't challenge him at all while standing, with the exception of an out of shape Penn on the verge of retirement (and even then before Penn gassed he was beating Diaz with jabs ... and a little bit of fence work and a few body blows are not going to gas GSP like it did Penn.)


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> I actually think GSP will win this fight in the standup. Does anyone watch Diaz fight at all? can't believe people are writing GSP off or how he will win a boring fight. Diaz has so much scar tissue build up around the eyes from all the fights he had, he will be a bloody mess by the end of this fight.
> 
> Diaz leads with his head, no joke. His head is stationary and he gets punched a lot for the amount of damage he dishes. GSP will pick him apart with his technical striking, speed and leg kicks, Diaz literally has no head movement.
> 
> This is the perfect match for GSP to get his first finish in a long time and I will be willing to bet all my credits that it ends in a finish.


Nick's stand-up looks ugly but it is very good. He does take shots, but 90% of them are glancing with little impact because he DOES move his head. He could fight safer, but he likes to get in opponent's faces because he knows it won't take long to break their mind.

This could be even more effective against GSP than anyone else, because GSP doesn't tend to get hit alot. Diaz will constantly be pawing GSP's face like he does to everyone else, and even if GSP can still land shots, that pressure will affect him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SM33 said:


> Nick's stand-up looks ugly but it is very good. He does take shots, but 90% of them are glancing with little impact because he DOES move his head. He could fight safer, but he likes to get in opponent's faces because he knows it won't take long to break their mind.
> 
> This could be even more effective against GSP than anyone else, because GSP doesn't tend to get hit alot. Diaz will constantly be pawing GSP's face like he does to everyone else, and even if GSP can still land shots, that pressure will affect him.


And Diaz is a goddamn terminator. he takes hard shots, recovers, and when his opponent gasses or loses heart, Diaz is still coming, often stronger and more confident than ever. Which is why probably GSP won't stand with him for longer than it takes to set up his TD.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

HexRei said:


> It'll be a five rounder which I think goes in Nick's favor. Not that GSP will necessarily gas (I doubt that) but GSP might be the one to lose his composure in the later rounds.


I highly doubt GSP would lose his composure in a fight where he would be laying on top of Diaz. I said after 2 rounds of GSP laying on him(I didnt say its a 3 rounder). Lets face it, Nick Diaz is very tempermental and GSP will just frustrate him by holding him down and neutralizing anything Diaz can can do. I highly doubt Diaz can keep his emotions in control if that happens.

I'm not taking anything away from Diaz(I'm becoming more of a fan after last night) but GSP would just do what he normally does and hold him down. Someone pointed out the Karo fight with Diaz and it will most likely end the same way except with more control by GSP.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> I highly doubt GSP would lose his composure in a fight where he would be laying on top of GSP. I said after 2 rounds of GSP laying on him(I didnt say its a 3 rounder). Lets face it, Nick Diaz is very tempermental and GSP will just frustrate him by holding him down and neutralizing anything Diaz can can do. I highly doubt Diaz can keep his emotions in control if that happens.
> 
> I'm not taking anything away from Diaz(I'm becoming more of a fan after last night) but GSP would just do what he normally does and hold him down. Someone pointed out the Karo fight with Diaz and it will most likely end the same way except with more control by GSP.


Apologies for jumping to a conclusion, I just couldn't see any other reason for the two rounds prediction. Why not one, or three, or four? Anyway I don't see Nick doing anything differently because someone is laying on him, he knows what his weaknesses are after all these years. And Diaz didn't do that badly in the Karo fight (which was seven years ago to boot... Nick is a better fighter now). In fact one judge scored that fight for Nick.

Let me be clear: I don't expect Nick to win, and in fact I agree that GSP will probably successfully utilize a gameplan of TD to top control, but I think GSP is the more likely of the two to buckle if things don't go his way. Remember we're talking about a guy whose issues post-Serra loss were serious enough that he saw a sports psychologist for them.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

cursedbat said:


> I dare GSP to be violent. I used to love GSP until he got knocked and became a shadow of himself. I dare GSP to be an exciting fighter again. As a fan of my local boy Diaz I would have no bad feelings if it took his crazy $hit to bring back a GSP that doesnt fight like a b!tch. I wouldnt complain at all.
> 
> But GSP is a b!tch and there is no way he comes to deal with Diaz. He may win but to be honest...GSP is some nice white guy from Canada. He doesnt have a clue about what a place like out here is and what kind of person it takes to survive in it. He has a better chance of learning to talk spaceman talk than he does putting a violent beating on Diaz. Hes just to soft.


I used to think he was "just a nice white guy from Canada", too, until he manhandled every badass in his division.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> And Diaz is a goddamn terminator. he takes hard shots, recovers, and when his opponent gasses or loses heart, Diaz is still coming, often stronger and more confident than ever. Which is why probably GSP won't stand with him for longer than it takes to set up his TD.


GSP will not dominate Nick on the ground. There is no aspect where GSP can coast against Diaz, there is no position where he can plan to keep the fight and have a clear advantage.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SM33 said:


> GSP will not dominate Nick on the ground. There is no aspect where GSP can coast against Diaz, there is no position where he can plan to keep the fight and have a clear advantage.


Until fightnight, when GSP will be "surprisingly" better everywhere.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Until fightnight, when GSP will be "surprisingly" better everywhere.


Man, I can't wait for the Velasquez fight. I'm going to abuse you when it's over.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> that's a really different kind of thing for GSP to say. He sounds angry. That could bode extremely badly for Diaz.


Or extremely well. The more risks GSP takes, the most likely Diaz can land a shot, or catch him in a submission. The most dangerous GSP to Nick, is the one we've seen lately, where he neutralizes you without much damage, and makes you feel immobile.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SM33 said:


> GSP will not dominate Nick on the ground. There is no aspect where GSP can coast against Diaz, there is no position where he can plan to keep the fight and have a clear advantage.


Did I say GSP would dominate? If I did, I take it back, because that's not the right word. I think he will have to be very careful in Diaz' guard. But, GSP is great at playing it safe, and I think that's exactly what he will do. Some might call it dominating afterward, if he's able to stifle Nick's offense like I expect he might, but it won't actually be easy for him at all.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Until fightnight, when GSP will be "surprisingly" better everywhere.


Better at what? Takedowns and top control? GSP is not going to give us another demonstration on how to restrain a human, because Diaz is going to make him fight in every position for every second.



> Did I say GSP would dominate? If I did, I take it back, because that's not the right word. I think he will have to be very careful in Diaz' guard. But, GSP is great at playing it safe, and I think that's exactly what he will do. Some might call it dominating afterward, if he's able to stifle Nick's offense like I expect he might, but it won't actually be easy for him at all.


You didn't say dominate, I just got the impression you meant GSP can take Diaz down and be relatively safe. If anyone can employ that gameplan successfully, it's GSP, but the chances he's doing that to Diaz for 25 minutes are very slim IMO.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

The worst matchup for GSP is someone with one-punch KO power, and I don't think Diaz has it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The difference between the two fighters is that Nick Diaz trains to fight, where as GSP trains to avoid fighting. As I said, if there is justice in this fight game, Nick Diaz will emerge victorious. He's the most raw fighter on the planet.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

mastodon2222 said:


> The worst matchup for GSP is someone with one-punch KO power, and I don't think Diaz has it.


Diaz can win the other way with the hail mary sub Hughes got in his match.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Better at what? Takedowns and top control? GSP is not going to give us another demonstration on how to restrain a human, because Diaz is going to make him fight in every position for every second.


Better everywhere. GSP is a monster striker, he started out as a KO artist and has one of the most diverse standup games in MMA. He's more athletic, will match Diaz' gas tank easily, imposes more pressure, will slice Diaz' face up with elbows, drop him standing, take him down at will, and easily shrug off any submission "attempt" Diaz will try.

I'm alright with a sigbet/cred bet come fight night but it's so far away now.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And I have to add that this is ignorance at a very high level. White individuals from Canada don't know what it is to grow up on hardship? White people from Canada don't know what it's like to lead a rough life in a tough neighbourhood?
> 
> Racist, ignorant twat. You'll be lucky if I don't have your dumbass banned.


You take the statement white guy from Canada which was associated to GSP the individual being soft in a descriptive sense and over generalise it and apply it in an all encompassing sense distorting what was said. Than you follow up your self created rascist point with bashing the other person and calling them child names and think WHO should be banned. Grow up son!

So straighten it out. GSP is a soft, and the last time I looked, very white in all ways, Canadian. Just as Diaz is a hard, from an area that is every year in the top 2-3 places in Ca in murder, robberies, etc...American. Thats the facts that dictate the palette. GSP is a nice guy its the way it is look at his nice puppy eyes. Hes soft.

The topic is whether GSP is going to come in aggressive and hard against a monster like Diaz. And we all know hes not. Hes not from that mentality and like you has no idea whats going on on the other side of the fence in a place like this out here. Anymore than he knows the mentality of someone who has been to war and seen their friends killed in front of them.

If you reduce the situation to simply what goes on in the ring than you reduce the entire opportunity to learn something from the total experience.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

SM33 said:


> Nick's stand-up looks ugly but it is very good. He does take shots, but 90% of them are glancing with little impact because he DOES move his head. He could fight safer, but he likes to get in opponent's faces because he knows it won't take long to break their mind.


It's ugly, it's unusual, and it works, but it only works until someone figures it out and finds a way to counter it. GSP is a smart fighter and he's got a ton of smart coaches in his camp to look at the tapes, break things down, and come up with a gameplan to neutralize it. To give an example, with the way Diaz usually holds his hands and the fact that he's a southpaw, he's open for a JDS style uppercut right down the middle. Set it up with a lead leg low kick and you have a nice low-high combo. If Diaz starts placing his hands to protect against the uppercut it leaves him more open for a head kick. There's a lot of small things like that which GSP and his coaches will be looking at and going over.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> GSP will destroy Diaz. Penn out boxed and took Diaz down in the first round. What do you think a guy like GSP would do? Especially since GSP will throw a LOT of head kicks considering there is literally no threat of a TD. GSP's cardio isn't going to go to shit by the second round either.
> 
> This is all assuming Diaz can show up to a presser like an adult.
> 
> GSP will finish Diaz. Bookmark this post and bring it back up after the fight.


Not to mention GSP is stronger, more explosive, faster and will use a straight jab and movement to beat Nick's slow looping hooks and flurrys.

People seem to have forgotten that pure BJJ isn't the issue as the a strong wrestler with solid BJJ always gain top control and smash their so called "higher level" BJJ guys time and time again, just look at the results over the last several years.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Gotta love that tool in Diaz's corner when Joe was interviewing Diaz ("call out that mother fucker GSP"). I hope GSP chokes out Diaz -- and then chokes out Cesar Gracie for implying GSP is faking an injury (way to make the Gracie family proud by the way). Hopefully GSP ends it off by spitting on the rest of Diaz's corner ala Bisping. Would be priceless.

GSP is way to classy for that unfortunately -- somebody needs to put Diaz in his place though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

If by destroy he means smother, then I agree.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It's hilarious that GSP thinks he is going to put a beating on anyone let alone Nick Diaz.

Yea, he will wrestle him. Maybe win a one-sided decision. But he isn't going to beat him up that much.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

ESPADA9 said:


> People seem to have forgotten that pure BJJ isn't the issue as the a strong wrestler with solid BJJ always gain top control and smash their so called "higher level" BJJ guys time and time again, just look at the results over the last several years.


And it's not like GSP hasn't fought BJJ practitioners before either:

Shields - Gracie black belt
Hardy - BJJ
Alves - Brown Belt
Penn - Black Belt
Fitch - Black Belt GJJ
Serra - 2nd Degree Black Belt BJJ
Sherk - BJJ
Trigg - Purple Belt BJJ
Miller - Black Belt BJJ
Strasser - BJJ


The only people he's faced since 2004 (Jay Hieron) that weren't BJJ practitioners were Hughes and Koscheck ... his only loss to a BJJ expert was Serra, and had nothing to do with BJJ.

I don't think GSP is trembling in his boots about facing another BJJ "threat".


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It's hilarious that GSP thinks he is going to put a beating on anyone let alone Nick Diaz.
> 
> Yea, he will wrestle him. Maybe win a one-sided decision. But he isn't going to beat him up that much.


GSP does put a beating on people though..

Though if you mean that GSP won't finish Diaz or anyone else so no matter what he does that won't be a beating, then I guess Diaz didn't put a beating on Penn last night?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It's hilarious that GSP thinks he is going to put a* beating on anyone let alone Nick Diaz*.
> 
> Yea, he will wrestle him. Maybe win a one-sided decision. But he isn't going to beat him up that much.


Ya it's true. GSP just wrestles guys and does no damage at all. I can't believe people say GSP beats up anyone he fights...























I guess since BJ wasn't knocked out, Diaz didn't put on beating on him either?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So he jabs and beats up guys who are average at best strikers in MMA. Who has Fitch ever out-struck? Kos is a good standup fighter? He beat them up because they sat right in front of him and they have amateur striking.

And for teh BJJ argument. It is simple. he simply doesn't let it go to the ground with anyone that is a threat. 

I expect GSP to win...with his wrestling.

Diaz is dangerous though. It is different for GSP...he can't just pick standing or wrestling. *It is different when the guy he is facing is better than him in both areas.*

But I fully expect him to wrestle Diaz to a win. Staying out of subs. And leaving a couple bruises on Diaz after 5 rounds of GnP. Diaz cuts easy...so many it will look worse than it was.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

In light of the fact that GSP seems a little emotionally invested here (he seemed kinda affected when Nick called him out, and did ask for the fight specifically I guess?) I wonder if he will try to stand with Nick, just to prove that he can. If he does, that changes the landscape dramatically.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So he jabs and beats up guys who are average at best strikers in MMA. Who has Fitch ever out-struck? Kos is a good standup fighter? He beat them up because they sat right in front of him and they have amateur striking.
> [/B]


Alves got dropped many times by GSP.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

At least he didn't tell us not to blink! My eyes are still dried out from the Jake Shields fight!lol. 

Seriously, I can see GSP giving Nick a beating. Despite the fact he hasn't finished anybody in a while you can see that guys like Fitch, Shields, and Koscheck were in a fight. He has the speed, cardio, boxing, and wrestling skills to do it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So he jabs and beats up guys who are average at best strikers in MMA. Who has Fitch ever out-struck? Kos is a good standup fighter? He beat them up because they sat right in front of him and they have amateur striking.
> 
> And for teh BJJ argument. It is simple. he simply doesn't let it go to the ground with anyone that is a threat.
> 
> ...


He also brutally pounded on Penn, but I didn't want to mention that for fear of greasegate coming up. Also put a brutal beating on Serra, but Serra isn't exactly in the upper tier of the division. 

I think Diaz is going to look beaten and bloody after this fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Alves got dropped many times by GSP.


Alves isn't half the fighter Nick Diaz is. Not even half.

If GSP's emotions get the better of him here and some how he does decide to stand and try to jab and move his way to a decision, he is going to get absolutely WRECKED.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I know, i was replying to the person who said GSP is dropping guy's who are average strikers, Alves isn't average.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I know, i was replying to the person who said GSP is dropping guy's who are average strikers, Alves isn't average.


Oh, Ok. Fair enough, I agree with that too. Alves isn't what he's hyped up to be, but he certainly isn't an average striker.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

i see a doctors stoppage in this fight...


too many cuts due to elbows by GSP... who wins? I dont know, but, im expecting a shit ton of elbows from GSP


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Until fightnight, when GSP will be "surprisingly" better everywhere.


Your hate for Diaz is amusing. He may never win you over as a person, but you can't deny what he does in a fight.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

mastodon2222 said:


> The worst matchup for GSP is someone with one-punch KO power, and I don't think Diaz has it.


Everyone thought Hardy or Alves had it, guess not.:dunno:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

HexRei said:


> In light of the fact that GSP seems a little emotionally invested here (he seemed kinda affected when Nick called him out, and did ask for the fight specifically I guess?) I wonder if he will try to stand with Nick, just to prove that he can. If he does, that changes the landscape dramatically.


He won't. Diaz can out strike Gsp all day, he'll risk it to get taken down. Gsp usually uses his jab, but Diaz will come with 10 shots between that jab either making GSP brawl, or drop for the takedown. Which means Gsp will go for the takedown.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Should be an awesome fight who knows what will happen.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

box said:


> He won't. Diaz can out strike Gsp all day, he'll risk it to get taken down. Gsp usually uses his jab, but Diaz will come with 10 shots between that jab either making GSP brawl, or drop for the takedown. Which means Gsp will go for the takedown.


That is my belief too (see the last few pages where there was a rousing debate on the topic) so obviously I'm just letting ideas meander here, but it seemed like he actually took Diaz's challenge a little personally. I totally agree that he likely will go with the TD to top control for a safe decision, and 100% his coaches will be telling him to take this route, but you never know... I'd be thrilled to see GSP make this into a standup battle, even if only for a round or two.


----------



## SOCALBEAST (Nov 2, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> Should be an awesome fight who knows what will happen.



:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This fight is going to be a good one. My one issue, is where int he world does the argument come into play here calling into questions GSP's track record? His record kicks the living hell out of Nick's record by a LONG shot.

Not saying this will have anything to do with the fight really, but you can't call his record out when you are defending someone who's record isn't even near it.

About the fight, I think GSP can definitely keep Diaz on his back. He sat in BJ's guard plenty of times. His wrestling is ridiculously better than Diaz's and I think he would be fine on the ground as long as he is patient.

Striking wise is a worry to me. I think GSP could hang, but Diaz always seems to find a way to win on his feet. I do not see GSP putting Diaz down with strikes either so standing it would be a war that I am not sure GSP would want much to do with.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

M.C said:


> You honestly think GSP would take Diaz down? GSP wouldn't even take Shields down because he was afraid of his ground game, much less Diaz.
> 
> Diaz's ground game is better than GSP's. His striking is also better, and his cardio is also on GSP's level if not higher.
> 
> ...


It might be a typo, just had to question Kos beeing a one-dimensional striker?


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

I am stunned anyone actually thinks GSP isnt going to wreck Diaz standing up. Its like people have never seen GSP fight before. Are you going to deny he has arguably the BEST jab in MMA? Not to mention his kicks, which we are going to see ALOT of against Diaz because of no fear of the takedown. On top of all this GSP has fantastic wrestling AND bjj, and is much stronger than Diaz is. Diaz's biggest threat is his cardio, he gets people to give up - but GSP has cardio for days as well.

I have GSP winning by total domination everywhere, but ESPECIALLY on the feet.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Mmats said:


> I am stunned anyone actually thinks GSP isnt going to wreck Diaz standing up. Its like people have never seen GSP fight before. Are you going to deny he has arguably the BEST jab in MMA? Not to mention his kicks, which we are going to see ALOT of against Diaz because of no fear of the takedown. On top of all this GSP has fantastic wrestling AND bjj, and is much stronger than Diaz is. Diaz's biggest threat is his cardio, he gets people to give up - but GSP has cardio for days as well.
> 
> I have GSP winning by total domination everywhere, but ESPECIALLY on the feet.


Kicks are a ***** in Diaz's armor, and if GSP stands with Diaz, we definitely will see Diaz bleed, but if GSP trades with Diaz until one of them drops? That's the worst case scenario for Georges. 

Five rounds of that and Nick is in his element. He doesn't need to out wind Georges if he can break his will for even a moment, long enough to bully him into a ref stoppage, or even a tap ala Serra.

But let's be realistic- Georges is going to do his best to keep Nick on his back the entire fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> It might be a typo, just had to question Kos beeing a one-dimensional striker?


I think he meant purely striking and not that Kos is actually a "striker". But when he does choose to strike, it is purely punches as opposed to anything else.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mmats said:


> I am stunned anyone actually thinks GSP isnt going to wreck Diaz standing up. Its like people have never seen GSP fight before. Are you going to deny he has arguably the BEST jab in MMA? Not to mention his kicks, which we are going to see ALOT of against Diaz because of no fear of the takedown. On top of all this GSP has fantastic wrestling AND bjj, and is much stronger than Diaz is. Diaz's biggest threat is his cardio, he gets people to give up - but GSP has cardio for days as well.
> 
> I have GSP winning by total domination everywhere, but ESPECIALLY on the feet.


Yeah i think its silly too. The GSP-Shields fight blinded people. GSP had 1 eye and still did a good job standing. But people like to ignore the eye thing and just insult his standup.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> It might be a typo, just had to question Kos beeing a one-dimensional striker?


Yeah.

Other than his right hand that he loops all the time, Kos is an average striker and he's very predictable. 

Kos is not really something to brag about when talking about beating someone striking. Beating Kos with wrestling? That's another story.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i think its silly too. The GSP-Shields fight blinded people. GSP had 1 eye and still did a good job standing. But people like to ignore the eye thing and just insult his standup.


Nick is a much better striker than Shields. Georges doesn't have bad standup, Nick is just a very strange and difficult guy to strike with.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mmats said:


> I am stunned anyone actually thinks GSP isnt going to wreck Diaz standing up. Its like people have never seen GSP fight before. Are you going to deny he has arguably the BEST jab in MMA? Not to mention his kicks, which we are going to see ALOT of against Diaz because of no fear of the takedown. On top of all this GSP has fantastic wrestling AND bjj, and is much stronger than Diaz is. Diaz's biggest threat is his cardio, he gets people to give up - but GSP has cardio for days as well.
> 
> I have GSP winning by total domination everywhere, but ESPECIALLY on the feet.


Will be interesting to see how GSP uses his jab against someone with equal reach -- but I too would give the edge in the stand-up to GSP. And bang on with the kicks -- I don't see Diaz trying to take the fight down, so GSP will be using lots of kicks -- which he wasn't against Koscheck/Shields.

Diaz has a pretty good gas tank and can land some pretty nasty body hooks, but other than that I don't think GSP has to worry about much more than perhaps a wild haymaker, or a sub attempt from Diaz's back.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

HexRei said:


> That is my belief too (see the last few pages where there was a rousing debate on the topic) so obviously I'm just letting ideas meander here, but it seemed like he actually took Diaz's challenge a little personally.


Ah yea, I missed your post below. I don't read the threads, the threads read me :confused05:. 

We're in agreement then, I can see both sides play out. Diaz is the perfect guy for GSP to break out of his striking slump with. Diaz has great boxing, but his power most fighters can deal with for a certain period of time, it would rarely be a flash KO from Diaz. We'll have to see if GSP wants any part of it. We'll be able to tell instantly, because Diaz WILL be in his face in the first 5 seconds. 



HexRei said:


> And Diaz is a goddamn terminator. he takes hard shots, recovers, and when his opponent gasses or loses heart, Diaz is still coming, often stronger and more confident than ever. Which is why probably GSP won't stand with him for longer than it takes to set up his TD.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Nick is a much better striker than Shields. Georges doesn't have bad standup, Nick is just a very strange and difficult guy to strike with.


That is what I thought too. And maybe you didn't mean it that way. 

But he is not only strange...but he is real good.

No one just stands with BJ Penn. A guy many believed to be one of the best boxers in the UFC. And also boxes...and makes him look like that. 

Diaz is a strange style...that works. Diaz walked through some hard shots by BJ, had better combos, and has the most varied boxing attack in MMA. To the body, wide, straight, uppercuts, reach understanding. 

Diaz most likely won't beat GSP. But I'll take him in a striking match or a pure grappling match any day.

Problem is, GSP has wrestling. And enough of everything else to put his wrestling to good use. 

A guy that beats Daley and BJ Penn at their own games is a fighter. It is time people start calling Diaz the best stand up fighter at WW. He can take any shots and can give more shots than anyone else. And just beat the 2 guys I would have said had the best striking at WW.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Nick is a much better striker than Shields. Georges doesn't have bad standup, Nick is just a very strange and difficult guy to strike with.


Will see about that.

GSPs speed and fear of the takedown will be too much for Diaz standing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Will see about that.
> 
> GSPs speed and fear of the takedown will be too much for Diaz standing.


This is something Diaz will really have to deal with. Fear of the takedown is what made fighters like Penn and Alves look horrible in the striking department. At least that is my opinion. :dunno:


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> That is what I thought too. And maybe you didn't mean it that way.
> 
> But he is not only strange...but he is real good.
> 
> ...


Penn does have some of the best boxing in MMA, however his cardio has always been his downfall. He WAS beating Diaz in the first round, it wasnt until the second that he started to gas and lose composure. And it wasnt until that point that Diaz started to actually look like a better striker.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Yea, Diaz makes people gas quickly, he's pretty good at that.

I don't think he'll have any fear of the takedown either, at least not to affect his striking. He'll just do it until he gets taken down and improvise from there.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

box said:


> Yea, Diaz makes people gas quickly, he's pretty good at that.
> 
> I don't think he'll have any fear of the takedown either, at least not to affect his striking. He'll just do it until he gets taken down and improvise from there.


I definitely see him being taken down. People are scared to pull the trigger when fighting with GSP because he is very good at taking people down the minute they fully commit. I can't say one way or the other here, but I think a lot of this fight is going to rely on both fighters mental states.

Can Diaz get himself to commit if he can't keep it standing? Can GSP stay calm and collected when Diaz is pressuring him constantly?


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

I see two ways this fight will go down. The first is GSP winning by ref stoppage in the 2nd due to Nicks face being unrecognizable. The second option is Diaz goes missing for a couple weeks just before the fight and he is cut from the UFC.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I imagine this fight is going to be like a Bear putting a donkey on its back. Lots of scrambling, kicking, and bleeding, from the Ass.

And the Bear will look unimpressive but not have a mark on him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Will see about that.
> 
> GSPs speed and fear of the takedown will be too much for Diaz standing.





HitOrGetHit said:


> This is something Diaz will really have to deal with. Fear of the takedown is what made fighters like Penn and Alves look horrible in the striking department. At least that is my opinion. :dunno:


I'm not sure Diaz will show much fear really. He gets taken down, he gets taken down, he's not afraid to be on his back. working from his back to standup or submit (either really) is second nature to him, even if it doesn't win on the mma judges' scorecards. He's not an Anderson Silva type that thinks far ahead about winning stylistically either.

That said, I think GSP will put Nick on his back regardless, I can't imagine his coaches coming up with a gameplan that includes standing with him and Georges is no moron, he is likely to do what the experts suggest.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I'm not sure Diaz will show much fear really. He gets taken down, he gets taken down, he's not afraid to be on his back. working from his back to standup or submit (either really) is second nature to him, even if it doesn't win on the mma judges' scorecards. He's not an Anderson Silva type that thinks far ahead about winning stylistically either.
> 
> That said, I think GSP will put Nick on his back regardless, I can't imagine his coaches coming up with a gameplan that includes standing with him and Georges is no moron, he is likely to do what the experts suggest.


Fear may be the wrong word. I think that constant takedowns would at least make Diaz more conscious of the possibility of it happening again. As long as GSP can keep him down and show that he can effectively nullify Diaz's BJJ.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Diaz by guillotine? GSP can hold him down for most of the fight but at some point I expect Diaz could be able to sub GSP.

My bigger reservation is GSP himself, he gameplan's to win fights round by round and even if he dose have the opportunity to sub or ko Nick he wont take the risk of being overaggressive and to me that plays to nicks favor.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

M.C said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Other than his right hand that he loops all the time, Kos is an average striker and he's very predictable.
> 
> Kos is not really something to brag about when talking about beating someone striking. Beating Kos with wrestling? That's another story.


Yes I agree, I just had to check that what you meant was that Koschecks striking is one-dimensional, not that Kos is a one-dimensional striker. I understand, just had to be sure.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> I think in the last 10 seconds of the first round against Koscheck he was on his back.
> 
> But yep there's not a chance Diaz dictates where this fight happens, it will happen how and where GSP chooses at any given moment.


I really don't think people realize how strong GSP is going to be.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

GSP is nothing but a self proclaimed MMA pretty boy. He is not a true champion, and is not even close to being the people's champion like guys like A. Silva, Nate Diaz, Velasquez who bring it 100% and finish their fights or at least put on an insanely exciting performance.

I want GSP to crumble under Diaz's pressure and get KTFO or subbed.


P.S. I am Canadian.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

drey2k said:


> GSP is nothing but a self proclaimed MMA pretty boy. He is not a true champion, and is not even close to being the people's champion like guys like A. Silva, Nate Diaz, Velasquez who bring it 100% and finish their fights or at least put on an insanely exciting performance.
> 
> I want GSP to crumble under Diaz's pressure and get KTFO or subbed.
> 
> ...


The guy didnt get where he is by self proclaiming it. He has beaten the best in his division, so he is absolutely a champion. 

P.S. I really hope Dana gives Nick a pass on missing all future press conferences. I cant take anymore of his post fight bitching and moaning. Did anyone else feel like Roy Nelson (who was sitting next to Nick) should have just put him in a sleeper hold midway through his rant?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Mmats said:


> The guy didnt get where he is by self proclaiming it. He has beaten the best in his division, so he is absolutely a champion.
> 
> P.S. I really hope Dana gives Nick a pass on missing all future press conferences. I cant take anymore of his post fight bitching and moaning. Did anyone else feel like Roy Nelson (who was sitting next to Nick) should have just put him in a sleeper hold midway through his rant?


Nick generates 10x the interest Roy does. Dana loves Nick, even if he's a little confused by him.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Nick generates 10x the interest Roy does. Dana loves Nick, even if he's a little confused by him.


Im sure nobody has interest in hearing Nick explain over and over how everyone and everything is keeping him down. Did you watch the post fight presser? Dana cant stand Nick I assure you.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Nick generates 10x the interest Roy does. *Dana loves Nick*, even if he's a little confused by him.





Mmats said:


> Im sure nobody has interest in hearing Nick explain over and over how everyone and everything is keeping him down. Did you watch the post fight presser?* Dana cant stand Nick* I assure you.



The truth has got to be somewhere in between. Dana absolutely didn't like what Nick was saying and really got pissed when Caesar Joined in trying to explain some of nicks rambling. 

However, The fact that Nick is even in the UFC at this point and just bumped Condit for the title shot.... that says I LOVE YOU in a pretty big way.

I enjoyed the Post presser a lot.:thumb02:



> Nick to reporter: I don’t how you mean by that.
> 
> Dana: he’s trying to say if* dana * didn’t f**k you and pull this fight out from under you would it have been a better night if *Dana* didn’t shove it up your ass.
> 
> Nick: yeah... maybe.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Sure, and we're talking about two things here really. MMA depends on viewer interest to make money. Dana loves money. As long as Nick generates interest, and thus money, Dana loves him. At least on a business level. On a personal level... I have no idea and don't really care much. What does Dana like for breakfast? don't care either.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Sure, and we're talking about two things here really. MMA depends on viewer interest to make money. Dana loves money. As long as Nick generates interest, and thus money, Dana loves him. At least on a business level. On a personal level... I have no idea and don't really care much. *What does Dana like for breakfast?* don't care either.


Hundred dollar bills?

Honestly though, I thought we were talking about Dana's personal feelings towards Diaz. Business is business and of course Diaz will have a place in the UFC for as long as he is relevant, Im not arguing that. It certainly has nothing to do with anyones feelings.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

drey2k said:


> GSP is nothing but a self proclaimed MMA pretty boy. He is not a true champion, and is not even close to being the people's champion like guys like A. Silva, Nate Diaz, Velasquez who bring it 100% and finish their fights or at least put on an insanely exciting performance.
> 
> I want GSP to crumble under Diaz's pressure and get KTFO or subbed.
> 
> ...


Why? Because GSP in not a "gangster" and a goon?

Look, this is MMA, not "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon", or "The Matrix". Sometimes the most effect combat arts doesn't involve running on tree tops or going all "bullet time" on someones's ass.

The object of the game is clearly explained at the start of every UFC PPV, and there's nothing mentioned about the need to beat your opponent with spinning back kicks rather than nutralizing them in side control while spending 4 minutes looking for a submission hold.

As in any sport, some very important aspects of the game are not as "fan friendly" for the uninitiated fan ... Football defense is not as interesting to the casual fan as offense; in Basketball a baseline jump shot is not as exciting as a behind the back dunk; but whether a team wins a championship using a "boring" or "exciting" game plan, they are still champions.

You may think that because Diaz comes out of his wins all cut up and bloody that makes him better qualified to be a champion, but I completely disagree ... someone that can beat their opponent without taking damage in the process to me is MUCH more qualified to be called a champion ... that clearly shows the superiority of the winner .. just like beating your football opponents 54 to 0 clearly shows your are the better football team where a 21 to 17 score leaves some doubt that the win may have come down to a lucky play rather than dominance.

I don't mind so-called LnP ... if that's what wins fights, then that's what wins fights ... find a way to overcome that style and then you will becomes the champion .. in the meantime, the better LnPers will have the better chance to become the champ.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This fight is going to be a war. Both guys have cardio for days, and now it looks like someone is finally going to motivate GSP to get out of the 'safe' zone.

GSP: One of if not the most rounded MMA fighter, has unparalleled game planning, very accurate striking and top tier elite wrestling. We've yet to see him really have that killer instinct he has pre-Serra KO, but Diaz may be able to get him out of that shell with taunts, pressure and heart.

Diaz: Heart of a lion, marathon runner cardio, pitter patter dirty boxing which is extremely effective, granite chin and the will to put on immense pressure to dictate pace of the fight. His wrestling and TDD are very weak, but his BJJ skills are a huge safety net on the ground. The one thing that worries me are:




















If Santos and Daley can really pressure Diaz like that, then GSP could have a field day.

I'm pumped for this fight! :thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i think its silly too. The GSP-Shields fight blinded people. GSP had 1 eye and still did a good job standing. But people like to ignore the eye thing and just insult his standup.


Because if GSP is going to stand for any period of time Diaz is just going to walk through anything he throws. 

Diaz has perhaps the best chin in MMA. At least one of the toughest chins. He has been stopped once in his life...back when he was a 19 year old kid. Like 2nd fight ever.

GSP might have a jab and some kicks...but Diaz won't worry about them and will walk through them. Problem is he will walk through them and into a takedown.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This is something Diaz will really have to deal with. Fear of the takedown is what made fighters like Penn and Alves look horrible in the striking department. At least that is my opinion. :dunno:


If Diaz is smart. Which I think he is in this regard. Because he really doesn't give a shit what GSP tries too do. But if he is smart he won't care about the TD. Why would he? Regardless he is getting takendown anyway. And he is real comfortable off his back. So I think there is no reason for him to worry about the TD. He won't defend them anyway.

He has to worry about getting his shot in while he can. Then on his back work like he can work. At least bottle GSP up and try to get it standing.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I seriously take anything he says with a grain of salt. Am I seriously to believe that GSP who held down Dan Freaking Hardy for 5 rounds is going to try and actually hurt Diaz rather than hold him down? First of all Diaz beats GSP on the feet, to think otherwise is just blind. BJ Penn put a whopping on GSP on his feet in their first fight and destroyed him in round one. GSP wanted none of that and decided to take him down for the next 7 rounds (1st and second fight). Diaz just beat Penn on the feet (mma math I know), but even if he didn't, he is obviously the better puncher of the two. 

So GSP will take Diaz down and Diaz will NOT be able to stop him from doing it. Now the question comes, is Diaz able to submit GSP off his back? Maybe, but I doubt it. That's why I give GSP the edge and believe he'll win by decision. There is NO way Diaz loses by TKO other than cut, which I doubt, and here is why. GSP is the poster child of safe fighting. There is no way he does aggressive ground and pound on Nick and give Nick the opportunity to get a sub. If GSP takes him down it will be to control him NOT to damage him, because in trying to damage him he leaves out the possibility of getting subbed. 

People will say this will end up like GSP/Penn 2. But I don't think so and here's why. Penn has the overall better BJJ, but his game is the top game. BJ's BJJ bottom game is more defensive. Nick on the other hand is much more lankier, great at armbars (GSP's only sub loss, and yeah I know he has improved leaps and bounds, just putting out there) and has very aggressive bottom guard. Knowng GSP he will fight cautiously and will use more control techniques and position to win, he won't chance real GNP. Will he throw punches when on top? Yeah. But will he cause any considerable damage? No. That's why this quote is nonsense. 

And if he decides to take his chances on the feet, Nick will pepper him and you will see GSP switching strategies right aferwards.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Take a look at some gems I found.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

I might as well throw an opinion out there...

To add to everything that's been said, it appears to me that BJ fell into the same trap that many fighters seem to fall into when they fight Diaz: they feel Diaz's pitty-pat/shoeshine routine, underestimate the damage they're taking, and ultimately end up in a slugging match with a guy who specializes in them by leveraging his strong beard and accurate boxing.

I honestly don't see GSP falling into that trap; he's too smart, too crafty, and too experienced. 

In addition, and as another poster stated, at the highest levels, it seems that the uber-powerful wrestlers have their way with the slick BJJ guys just about every time. 
Diaz has a long-distance runners body: lean build with spaghetti arms. Against a guy like GSP, he's tailor-made to get out-muscled everywhere- wrestling, grappling, and powering out of sub attempts. 

.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Why do people put Diaz's bjj up on a pedestal? How many true grapplers has he ever submitted apart from maybe 1? Any wrestler he faces, he gets out grappled..because his BJJ just isn't top notch like its made out to be. People hear the name Gracie and automatically think greatest of all time. Its BS to me just look at the list of guys he's beaten.

Evangelista, solid fighter but clearly not top 15 material at all not to mention he was 18-13 going into their fight.

He beat Sakurai who's finished.

Scott Smith is not a bjj master either.

Then look at his loses , Diego Sanchez,Joe Riggs,Sean Sherk, and Karo Parisyian.

Kudos to Nick for his win streak but he's 1)not fighting the best of the best 2)he out grapples strikers and 3)he loses to wrestlers.

This fight is all wrong for Nick Diaz, and a favors GSP a bit


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Sousa said:


> Why do people put Diaz's bjj up on a pedestal? How many true grapplers has he ever submitted apart from maybe 1? Any wrestler he faces, he gets out grappled..because his BJJ just isn't top notch like its made out to be. People hear the name Gracie and automatically think greatest of all time. Its BS to me just look at the list of guys he's beaten.
> 
> Evangelista, solid fighter but clearly not top 15 material at all not to mention he was 18-13 going into their fight.
> 
> ...


On point #1 he just fought one of the greatest of all times and beat him. But you are right in the respect that he will lose to strong wrestlers that have good BJJ defense, and GSP is the top of the chain in that respect.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If you remember though, Diego, Joe, Sean, Karo were all close fights, a few were toss ups as to who won, so you can't just say he gets dominated by any wrestler/grappler he faces. Plus it's been years since then, he's in better shape, better skills, all the right things needed to give GSP hell.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

One thing is for sure, Diaz will push the fight when it starts, he doesn't know how to be passive. Whatever happens this will be a fantastic fight, we haven't really seen a lot of great matchups for GSP in the past 2 years, but Condit and Diaz will both be exciting. Can't wait, I just love good fights whoever wins doesn't matter. So many people to fight GSP in the past have played the game of not moving forward, odds are Diaz gets taken down at will but whatever, breaking Diaz's will is going to be extremely difficult.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

All I can say is whenever GSP feels disrespected and is pissed it never turns out well for the oposition. Cant wait for the weigh-ins.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think this is going to be a very uneventful fight. GSP is a very smart fighter when it comes to gameplans. He wont stand and trade with anyone that he thinks has actual dangerous stand up. I dont see him being able to even come close to finishing Diaz. Diaz hasnt done anything to prove that his wrestling has improved since he left the UFC last time, he hasnt even faced one in that time period. The hype for this fight will be exciting, the actual delivery will be super underwhelming and one sided.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> All I can say is whenever GSP feels disrespected and is pissed it never turns out well for the oposition. Cant wait for the weigh-ins.


He's gonna hold him down EXTRA HARD this time!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It is a pretty easy call here.

Pre fight interviews GSP - "I am a new and improved GSP...I'm going to put all the chips on my side...I say this every time but I will say it again"

Post fight interview after wrestling to a dec. win. GSP - "I apologize for not finishing the fight. Nick is a tough fighter to finish. And I promise to give an even better performance next time out"


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It is a pretty easy call here.
> 
> Pre fight interviews GSP - "I am a new and improved GSP...I'm going to put all the chips on my side...I say this every time but I will say it again"
> 
> Post fight interview after wrestling to a dec. win. GSP - "I apologize for not finishing the fight. Nick is a tough fighter to finish. And I promise to give an even better performance next time out"


I lol'd..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> He's gonna hold him down EXTRA HARD this time!


Josh Koscheck will attest to this.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

So... now I'm wondering what was the worst beating ever in the UFC?

Eilers vs Arlovski??


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

GSP's jab is going to work wonders against Nick's no head movement ass. And mark my words, leg kicks are going to batter those lanky legs. How can anyone think GSP wont keep this fight on the feet for the majority? Diaz has a good chin but lets not forget he HAS been rocked before. 

Diaz's ground defense > Diaz's standup defense. GSP will know this.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

HexRei said:


> He's gonna hold him down EXTRA HARD this time!



Ya know, I don't understand people who say shit like this. Yea GSP has went the distance in his last 4 fights. Yea it's true he has 9 wins via judges score card, but umm guys he also has 13 wins via Sub/KO/TKO Hmm doesn't seem like he lays around all that much. I mean huh yea he couldn't finish Kos, but atleast to my untrained eye it seemed like he lay....oh wait he stood on his feet and battered Kos in the face no laying around there. But wait how about Shields, yea he laid.....no wait once again on the feet most all the fight, yea he didn't finish but Jakie boy spent most the fight trying to poke him in the eye, kinda hard to finish when ya can't see ya know?

I mean come on, Chael lays on people, GSP beats and batters them. So what if he fights safer and to win, he wouldn't be the best in world if he didn't have the skills to back it up.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ArcherCC said:


> Ya know, I don't understand people who say shit like this. Yea GSP has went the distance in his last 4 fights. Yea it's true he has 9 wins via judges score card, but umm guys he also has 13 wins via Sub/KO/TKO Hmm doesn't seem like he lays around all that much. I mean huh yea he couldn't finish Kos, but atleast to my untrained eye it seemed like he lay....oh wait he stood on his feet and battered Kos in the face no laying around there. But wait how about Shields, yea he laid.....no wait once again on the feet most all the fight, yea he didn't finish but Jakie boy spent most the fight trying to poke him in the eye, kinda hard to finish when ya can't see ya know?
> 
> I mean come on, Chael lays on people, GSP beats and batters them. So what if he fights safer and to win, he wouldn't be the best in world if he didn't have the skills to back it up.




I never thought I would agree so much with a Brock fan.

The hate for GSP is just ridiculous. He's been systematically beating the best in the world without showing a single sign of weakness. He has plenty of finishes against game opponents under his belt too. He's done all of this while remaining cool, calm, and collective. 

GSP is pissed. If GSP trains as hard as he does without investing emotion in the fight, I would love to see how much he's going to push himself against someone he really hates. GSP will come out on fire in this fight. GSP will finish Diaz.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

ArcherCC said:


> Ya know, I don't understand people who say shit like this. Yea GSP has went the distance in his last 4 fights. Yea it's true he has 9 wins via judges score card, but umm guys he also has 13 wins via Sub/KO/TKO Hmm doesn't seem like he lays around all that much. I mean huh yea he couldn't finish Kos, but atleast to my untrained eye it seemed like he lay....oh wait he stood on his feet and battered Kos in the face no laying around there. But wait how about Shields, yea he laid.....no wait once again on the feet most all the fight, yea he didn't finish but Jakie boy spent most the fight trying to poke him in the eye, kinda hard to finish when ya can't see ya know?
> 
> I mean come on, Chael lays on people, GSP beats and batters them. So what if he fights safer and to win, he wouldn't be the best in world if he didn't have the skills to back it up.



Needs to be quoted again, just because...

good post

too many people are blinded on these forums lately, might be just because they're haters but still, dont let hate blind you in life.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> too many people are blinded on these forums lately, might be just because they're haters but still, dont let hate blind you in life.





> Believing something is not an accomplishment. I grew up thinking that beliefs are something to be proud of, but they’re really nothing but opinions one refuses to reconsider. Beliefs are easy. The stronger your beliefs are, the less open you are to growth and wisdom, because “strength of belief” is only the intensity with which you resist questioning yourself. As soon as you are proud of a belief, as soon as you think it adds something to who you are, then you’ve made it a part of your ego. Listen to any “die-hard” conservative or liberal talk about their deepest beliefs and you are listening to somebody who will never hear what you say on any matter that matters to them — unless you believe the same. It is gratifying to speak forcefully, it is gratifying to be agreed with, and this high is what the die-hards are chasing. Wherever there is a belief, there is a closed door. Take on the beliefs that stand up to your most honest, humble scrutiny, and never be afraid to lose them.


I have to write 5 words


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

To add a little context to the issue of not finishing fights:

UFC Champions and their percentage of fights that go to decision


```
Name 	Fights	decisions	percentage
Cruz	20	12	60%
Machida	19	10	53%
Serra	18	9	50%
Edgar	16	8	50%
Evans	18	8	44%
Sherk	41	17	41%
Griffin	25	10	40%
Bustamante	23	9	39%
ST-Pierre	24	9	38%
Newton	30	11	37%
Penn	26	9	35%
Nogueira	41	14	34%
Jackson	41	14	34%
Menne	62	19	31%
Couture	30	9	30%
Liddell	29	8	28%
Aldo	21	5	24%
Silva	35	8	23%
Shamrock	36	8	22%
Pulver	41	8	20%
Sylvia	36	7	19%
Ortiz	26	5	19%
Hughes	54	10	19%
Miletich	38	7	18%
Mir	20	3	15%
Lesnar	7	1	14%
Frankin	35	5	14%
Jones	15	2	13%
Arlovski	25	3	12%
Rua	25	3	12%
Velasquez	9	1	11%
Belfort	29	3	10%
Tanner	40	4	10%
Carwin	14	1	7%
```
BTW: Nick Diaz's percentage of fights going to decision? 29% (34 fights, 10 decisions)


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ArcherCC said:


> Ya know, I don't understand people who say shit like this. Yea GSP has went the distance in his last 4 fights. Yea it's true he has 9 wins via judges score card, but umm guys he also has 13 wins via Sub/KO/TKO Hmm doesn't seem like he lays around all that much. I mean huh yea he couldn't finish Kos, but atleast to my untrained eye it seemed like he lay....oh wait he stood on his feet and battered Kos in the face no laying around there. But wait how about Shields, yea he laid.....no wait once again on the feet most all the fight, yea he didn't finish but Jakie boy spent most the fight trying to poke him in the eye, kinda hard to finish when ya can't see ya know?
> 
> I mean come on, Chael lays on people, GSP beats and batters them. So what if he fights safer and to win, he wouldn't be the best in world if he didn't have the skills to back it up.





PheelGoodInc said:


> I never thought I would agree so much with a Brock fan.
> 
> The hate for GSP is just ridiculous. He's been systematically beating the best in the world without showing a single sign of weakness. He has plenty of finishes against game opponents under his belt too. He's done all of this while remaining cool, calm, and collective.
> 
> GSP is pissed. If GSP trains as hard as he does without investing emotion in the fight, I would love to see how much he's going to push himself against someone he really hates. GSP will come out on fire in this fight. GSP will finish Diaz.


great posts rep to both.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone who doesn't think GSP will win is delusional. What's the difference between GSP winning and the sun rising in the morning? Nothing, you F***ing know it's going to happen. I bet he will win by tko or unanimous decision. GSP and Jon Jones are locks in any fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

All these people saying that GSP does not have a bad Finish/Not Finish ratio, are being completely tricked.

Sure if you take GSPs whole record then it doesnt look that bad since he probably has more finishes then not. BUT that isnt the correct way to look at it. He has become a different fighter in recent times. Nobody was complaining about 2002-2006 GSP, people are complaining about the new GSP.
He has gone to 5 decisions in his last 6 fights AND GSP is a freak athlete who is leagues above his opponents. Its not easy to finish a fight but if anyone should be finishing fights its GSP. So GSPs record is an illusion, and you guys should be smart enough not to fall for it.

But he has admitted to fighting safe and as long as he wants to fight not to lose, decisions are going to be the majority.


But i see GSP leagues above diaz so he will get the TKO victory this time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> All these people saying that GSP does not have a bad Finish/Not Finish ratio, are being completely tricked.
> 
> Sure if you take GSPs whole record then it doesnt look that bad since he probably has more finishes then not. BUT that isnt the correct way to look at it. He has become a different fighter in recent times. Nobody was complaining about 2002-2006 GSP, people are complaining about the new GSP.
> He has gone to 5 decisions in his last 6 fights AND GSP is a freak athlete who is leagues above his opponents. Its not easy to finish a fight but if anyone should be finishing fights its GSP. So GSPs record is an illusion, and you guys should be smart enough not to fall for it.
> ...


You may think GSP will win but don't insult me and imply GSP finishes nick, that's ridiculous.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You may think GSP will win but don't insult me and imply GSP finishes nick, that's ridiculous.


UFC_OWNS...

I dont think about you enough to insult you. If you feel insulted it is because you are insulting yourself, dont blame me. But you can change your crappy opinion/prediction and get behind my prediction. Then you wont feel so dumb anymore 

Since we already will have a all or nothing bet. Maybe we can add a GSP finish or wont he bet?? The loser has to write what the other person says on his signature???


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> UFC_OWNS...
> 
> I dont think about you enough to insult you. If you feel insulted it is because you are insulting yourself, dont blame me. But you can change your crappy opinion/prediction and get behind my prediction. Then you wont feel so dumb anymore
> 
> Since we already will have a all or nothing bet. Maybe we can add a GSP finish or wont he bet?? The loser has to write what the other person says on his signature???


Deal. feb 2012 bitches hang on tight for that one I love MMA


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Deal. feb 2012 bitches hang on tight for that one I love MMA


Im going to write a memo in my signature so we do not forget our bet.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Im going to write a memo in my signature so we do not forget our bet.


Ok then i'll make a thread when it gets closer in the member bets section


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Ok then i'll make a thread when it gets closer in the member bets section


Sounds good my dude.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Before I even posted this I told everyone that GSP has a 90% - 99% chance of winning. Here's the breakdown and some key points. 

GSP has two solid camps. Guess who his BJJ coach is, Renzo Gracie and Jon Danaher + he travelled to the UK to train with Roger Gracie. 

Phil Nurse - GSP's Muay Thai coach who will notice that Cyborg was landing leg kicks effectively til he got caught up in the brawl. Look for inside and outside leg kicks. This will take the shot out of Diaz and power from his punches. 

Freddy Roach - I remember him stating "how do you stop a right over hand, a double jab." He also mentioned that the left hook would be the key knowing that Kos had a bad habit he couldn't break. Freddy will spot openings for GSP to exploit. 

Greg Jackson - Overall trainer who will create several game plans (A, B, C) for each round.

Firas - Who's equally as adept as GJ will hone in on key strengths and weaknesses of Nick Diaz.

GSP is far stronger than Diaz and will pound him relentlessly for all five rounds. He's gonna come at em from all angles. Jabs, right over hand, leg kicks, super man punch combo, and takedowns which will completely disrupt Nick's game and take him out of his rhythm. I've seen enough of Nick's game now to understand his pattern. At first I thought it was reckless chaotic movements, but it's reverse rope a dope. He lures his opponents to waste a lot of movement and like a mongoose fighting a cobra he just picks at you to death. The ratio of shots he takes vs what he dishes out becomes disproportionate and eventually overwhelms his demoralized and winded opponent. 

GSP won't fall into that trap. The question isn't whether he's going to win, it's how...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

oldfan said:


> So... now I'm wondering what was the worst beating ever in the UFC?
> 
> Eilers vs Arlovski??


Nah, Eilers blew out his knee in that one. It's Eilers vs. Buentello you want.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Before I even posted this I told everyone that GSP has a 90% - 99% chance of winning. Here's the breakdown and some key points.
> 
> GSP has two solid camps. Guess who his BJJ coach is, Renzo Gracie and Jon Danaher + he travelled to the UK to train with Roger Gracie.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you said. Certainly enough to not have anything to pick out and argue against. But i am curious about the highlighted portion?? I figured that Nick Diaz game was easily deciphered even as far back as the Frank Shamrock fight which is the fight i believe is the fight Nick Diaz started finding himself in the octagon.

I think alot of people overlook this but i think elbows are a good gameplan against Diaz. When GSP takes him down, throwing elbows to Nicks face is a better choice then posturing up and throwing punches. If you are postured up in order to get more power from your punches then you risk getting caught in a submission or Diaz pushing off your hips and scrambling to his feet. GSP needs to stay on Diaz, stay low, use his strength and throw sharp elbows. Diaz has alot of scar tissue and cutting him up and ruining his vision is a good way to go. But this only applies if GSP takes Diaz down which i imagine he will. Standing i think GSP needs to use his jabs and when diaz starts taunting and giving up free shots then trick him into believing a jab is coming and catch him with a overhand right as soon as he raises his arms as a taunt.
Diaz doesnt taunt like Anderson Silva taunts. When Anderson taunts he actually dodges the punches and jabs you before your arm even comes back in from throwing the punch. It is basically a bait trap. He baits you because you think you are about to get a free shot and then when you are in range the trap snaps. 
Nick Diaz when he taunts he does it so you get reckless. He tries to avoid the punches but he isnt that good at it. But since he moves his head back in when someone swings the punch power gets reduced because his head moves with the punch. BUT if someone can intercept his head as he moves it out to taunt then the opposite will happen and the punch power will get alot stronger. It would very likely rock him.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Before I even posted this I told everyone that GSP has a 90% - 99% chance of winning. Here's the breakdown and some key points.
> 
> GSP has two solid camps. Guess who his BJJ coach is, Renzo Gracie and Jon Danaher + he travelled to the UK to train with Roger Gracie.
> 
> ...


^ KNOWLEDGE! 
One of the best posts I've seen in a long time here


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> ^ KNOWLEDGE!
> One of the best posts I've seen in a long time here


Ridiculous, joe stevenson and ryan jensen nearly have the same trainers and look where they are, they'll help but the inevitable of GSP quitting will come to fruition come feb.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

... and the beat goes on.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Diaz will win this fight by round 3 submission from the guard. mark my words.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Ridiculous, joe stevenson and ryan jensen nearly have the same trainers and look where they are, they'll help but the inevitable of GSP quitting will come to fruition come feb.


You must really like the taste of crow. I fear this Nick Diaz hype has gone miles above Fedor levels. Maybe this will be the start of a new religion. You can erect a Nick Diaz shrine in the heart of Stockton. You may visit the shrine when you wish to blame others for problems such as:

1. NOT having money despite making 200k just a minute ago.
2. HAVING money but not the time to buy a new house.
3. NOT having money to pay sparring partners.
4. HAVING money to pay sparring partners but nobody wants to spar you.
5. your boss expecting you to attend meetings as outlined in the contract which you signed.
6. your boss disciplining you when you violate the terms of the contract which you signed.
7. a coworker doesnt promote himself to be the new boss so he can undo disciplinary action taken by the former boss???
8. being labeled the bad guy when its clear youre a good guy who just enjoys being a douche.

(note: you may not blame Nick Diaz... or the shrine!)


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Mmats said:


> You must really like the taste of crow. I fear this Nick Diaz hype has gone miles above Fedor levels. Maybe this will be the start of a new religion. You can erect a Nick Diaz shrine in the heart of Stockton. You may visit the shrine when you wish to blame others for problems such as:
> 
> 1. NOT having money despite making 200k just a minute ago.
> 2. HAVING money but not the time to buy a new house.
> ...


HAHAHAH 
that was good.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I knew the moment Diaz called GSP a motherfucker, that he would get the fight.

Has anybody ever talked to GSP like that? I cant remember anybody. Serra said some good shit, but "motherfucker" is on a whole other level to a dude like George.

Lets hoe *this* time GSP means the talk and will come in with a beating in mind, as opposed to a win.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I knew the moment Diaz called GSP a motherfucker, that he would get the fight.
> 
> Has anybody ever talked to GSP like that? I cant remember anybody. Serra said some good shit, but "motherfucker" is on a whole other level to a dude like George.
> 
> Lets hoe *this* time GSP means the talk and will come in with a beating in mind, as opposed to a win.


GSP couldn't beat a drum.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Mmats said:


> You must really like the taste of crow. I fear this Nick Diaz hype has gone miles above Fedor levels. Maybe this will be the start of a new religion. You can erect a Nick Diaz shrine in the heart of Stockton. You may visit the shrine when you wish to blame others for problems such as:
> 
> 1. NOT having money despite making 200k just a minute ago.
> 2. HAVING money but not the time to buy a new house.
> ...


B/C the GSP hype train is so much more realistic ....
most Diaz haters smell like crybabys to me.

I'd like to understand how this is hype, I'd also like to see how in hell GSP gets Nicks respect ppl don't seriously think that jab will work I hope....

It looks like this to me, gsp will be countering and backing up. You need to go watch that fight again and look at just what BJ landed. He ripped Diaz with 3 punch combo's and still lost exchanges and somehow GSP with his lack of power is going to back Nick up and make him respect his hands. I mean after watching Nick and BJ the one thing I came away with out of that fight was that GSP would be forced to go to the ground. I don't think GSP can keep him off with leg kicks either. And please lets put GSP's ground game into perspective, he has really good tds some of the best but his G&P is not what people are making it out to be *he had Hardy down and couldn't submit him or pound him out *so in my mind its not like GSP is going to be doing anything more than holding Nick down in the ground game.

You also have to factor in GSP's injury and recovery time, gsp is not going to have a ton of time to train wile Nick on the other hand will have had not one but two camps to train.

I don't think ppl realize how competitive this fight will be but I expect it to be close.
Did people forget Penn shut down Fitch and took him down rather easily for 2 rounds only to be stuffed by what looked to be a much improved TDD game of Nicks.
Not saying Nick will stuff every shot but I have a feeling that by the time the fourth round rolls around Nick will have some successful TDD.

With everything the way it is now Nick is sitting in a good position to pull off the win. Odds are still slightly in GSP's favor but this wont be a gimme fight for either fighter.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm certainly not going to be shocked if GSP wins this fight. But, in the end I expect him to cool off and approach like all the others.

The most interesting thing to me , is where does he think he'll be safest? standing or on the ground?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm certainly not going to be shocked if GSP wins this fight. But, in the end I expect him to cool off and approach like all the others.
> 
> The most interesting thing to me , is where does he think he'll be safest? standing or on the ground?


On the ground without a doubt.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> On the ground without a doubt.


I don't think we could be so lucky as to have.GSP think he can stand with Nick IMO its a no brainer that he goes to the ground.




P.S.
leg kicks are not the hardest strike to block and push kicks are rubbish for the most part. He might be able to sneak a hlk but GSP is now a dangerous kicker? Because it take more than a few leg kicks. Nick will walk right through them and land punches that will do more damage if he dosent just block and counter.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

After watching Nick give BJ the td and roll him over then escape when Bj had his back I don't think it's all that safe for GSP there either.

I suppose td + elbows for a cut is the safe way to go but you have to think Nick is prepping for exactly that.

There's probably nobody better to train with on top of you than Jake Shields.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

osmium said:


> GSP puts beatings on the guys he views as threats(BJ, Serra, Fitch, Alves) and coasts against the ones he doesn't. He will do actual GNP against Nick and mess him up but won't get the finish because he doesn't use his kicks standing anymore. Good kicks will destroy Nick standing you can't press forward like that eating leg kicks with your feet planted and side kicks/push kicks would keep him out of punching range. He is also very vulnerable to head kicks just because of how much he throws and the fact that he doesn't move his head.


I actually agree with this, if someone is going to stand with Diaz and have success they need leg, body and maybe head kicks. If GSP decides to stand (which I doubt) he'll be smart to use kicks to his advantage. The argument people are using about GSP's jabs are beyond laughable. Nick isn't Kos and he isn't Fitch both whom have questionable standup. Jake Shields brused up GSP (eye poke or no) standing with him and Nick is 10x the standup fighter that Shields is...lets get serious here :confused05:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I agree with most of what you said. Certainly enough to not have anything to pick out and argue against. But i am curious about the highlighted portion?? I figured that Nick Diaz game was easily deciphered even as far back as the Frank Shamrock fight which is the fight i believe is the fight Nick Diaz started finding himself in the octagon.
> 
> I think alot of people overlook this but i think elbows are a good gameplan against Diaz. When GSP takes him down, *throwing elbows to Nicks face is a better choice then posturing up and throwing punches.* If you are postured up in order to get more power from your punches then you risk getting caught in a submission or Diaz pushing off your hips and scrambling to his feet. GSP needs to stay on Diaz, stay low, use his strength and throw sharp elbows. *Diaz has alot of scar tissue and cutting him up and ruining his vision is a good way to go*. But this only applies if GSP takes Diaz down which i imagine he will. Standing i think GSP needs to use his jabs and when diaz starts taunting and giving up free shots then trick him into *believing a jab is coming and catch him with a overhand right as soon as he raises his arms as a taunt*.
> Diaz doesnt taunt like Anderson Silva taunts. When Anderson taunts he actually dodges the punches and jabs you before your arm even comes back in from throwing the punch. It is basically a bait trap. He baits you because you think you are about to get a free shot and then when you are in range the trap snaps.
> *Nick Diaz when he taunts he does it so you get reckless. He tries to avoid the punches but he isnt that good at it.* But since he moves his head back in when someone swings the punch power gets reduced because his head moves with the punch. BUT if someone can intercept his head as he moves it out to taunt then the opposite will happen and the punch power will get alot stronger. It would very likely rock him.


Never really analyzed Nick's fighting style at all til more recently. 

Just enjoyed it as most do. Found it quite intriguing because he seemed to voluntarily put himself in harms way much like what MC says a Terminator of sorts. That says a lot about a fighter. This guys does triathlons which requires absolute endurance and most importantly MENTAL TOUGHNESS. I really don't think Nick fears anything which applies to his fighting style and Stockton mentality. His body can be beaten, but I don't believe his spirit will, so we will see a highly entertaining match with lots of blood most likely compliments of GSP's elbows. 

You made a lot of good points which I highlighted above. 

This video has nothing to do with MMA but serves as a symbolism. I made a reference earlier about a mongoose picking at a cobra to death (Diaz' pitter patter striking) then I realized he's a badger. A small, but ferocious animal that backs down to no one even against larger and more deadlier predators. Even though I am picking GSP as a very heavy favorite I do admire Nick's style. 

Very cool video of African Honey Badger vs Snakes - at .58 is when it gets interesting.





Question is can GSP put em away...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I do admire Nick's style.


Well said.

Anybody who doesn't is not a fight fan.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Well said.
> 
> Anybody who doesn't is not a fight fan.


Well, I guess I agree... as long as we're only talking about his style inside the cage, and only between the first and last horn.

.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

H33LHooK said:


> Well, I guess I agree... as long as we're only talking about his style inside the cage, and only between the first and last horn.
> 
> .


Thats exactly what I'm talking about. Sure, we can argue all day whether hes misunderstood/a douchebag... but the way he fights is pure blood and thunder. I for one am very glad hes back in the UFC.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Thats exactly what I'm talking about. Sure, we can argue all day whether hes misunderstood/a douchebag... but the way he fights is pure blood and thunder. I for one am very glad hes back in the UFC.


He's exactly what the division needed, and despite any drama he brings to the table, kudos to Dana for making it happen.

.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Now that it's back on had to post this up. Wonder if Nick is gonna create a second one soon.


----------

